# Check in date for ad is incorrect?



## klpca (Jan 30, 2016)

I want to list a unit for rent. I have reserved July 2 - 9th (Saturday check in) but when I go to create my ad, it defaults to July 1 - 8, even though I have indicated a Saturday check in. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 30, 2016)

email me the ad number and ill look into it.


----------



## klpca (Jan 30, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> email me the ad number and ill look into it.



I assume that you figured out which ad was mine because the dates are perfect now. Thanks!

PS - don't you ever sleep?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 30, 2016)

no changes made on my end...I never got your email! =)


----------



## klpca (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that the final version has the correct date, but the pending version had the wrong dates. No worries because as long as the final version is correct, we're good to go! Thanks Brian.


----------

